# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  hard reset σε e star mid 7198

## betacord85

καλησπερα στην ομορφη παρεα!ακομα μια υποχρεωση...δεν βρηκα κατι στο νετ περι hard reset και οσα κολπα με τα 3 button δεν εχουν επιτηχεια...αν μπορει να με βοηθησει καποιος με την διαδικασια γιατι λογω ηλικιας δεν τα κατεχω αυτα...ευχαριστω πολυ μπαμπης

----------


## xlife

Δοκίμασε Power Button + Vol Down

----------


## betacord85

καλησπερα κωστα!δεν κανει το κολπο αυτο...μου το ειχες πει την αλλη φορα και εγινε στο ταμπλετ που μου ειχα φερει...σε αυτο τζιφος τιποτα...οτι και να κανω απο τα κολπα με τα 3 κουμπια απλα το λογοτυπο της e star φορτωνει και εμφανιζεται το κεντρικο μενου...εκανα επαναφορα εργοστασιακων ρυθμισεων αλλα παλι σερνεται...

----------


## xlife

ναι αυτά τα e-star είναι για τη χωματερή... εφόσον μπαίνεις τότε μπορείς να κάνεις λογικά και με το fastboot αλλα θα πρέπει να ανοίξεις το usb debuging απο τις επιλογες για προγραμματιστές στις ρυθμίσεις.

κάτι τέτοιο αλλα πρέπει να βρείς τους driver  απο το  e-star
https://forum.technofaq.org/discussi...oot-bootloader

Βέβαια η επαναφορά που έκανες hard reset είναι μιας και σβήνει όλα τα δεδομένα χρήστη...

Τσέκαρε τι εφαρμογές τρέχουν στο παρασκήνιο και πόση ελεύθερη ram  έχεις.. Αν έχεις κάτω απο 200mb Σβήσε εφαρμογές

----------


## betacord85

κωστα εχεις δικιο ειναι οντως για τα σκουπιδια λογικα αγωρασμενο απο σουπερ μαρκετ...871 mb απο τα 999 τρεχουν...μετα απο εργωστασιακες ρυθμησεις...παντως οταν το πηρανε ηταν σουπερ απο αποδοση...τωρα σερνεται..

----------


## katmadas

power on + volume up επανελημενα και οχι συνεχομενα μεχρι να εμφανιστει το μεωου και αμεσως τοτε σταματα.
ετσι το εκανα τελευταια.

----------


## betacord85

καλησπερα στην παρεα...οχι δεν επαιξα με τα κουμπια τα κλασικα τα 3 αλλα εκανα hard reset απο τις ρυθμησεις...ειχε κρυφο υπομενου...ασχετο το ταμπλετ παρολο το hard reset και παρολο που εσωτερικη μνημη απο 890 mb εγινε 370 το αποτελεσμα ειναι ιδιο σερνεται οσο πριν...τι να πω δεν ξερω τι ακριβως προβλημα ειναι αυτο...καλο βραδυ σε ολους και ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια σας!

----------

